# Trainers - Orlando, FL



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good trainers in the Orlando, FL area?

I'm looking to get Zira started (soon) in some obedience again, and maybe start her on agility? Not really sure what's going to grab her interest. I know she loves obedience, she likes showing off. 

Anyway, I'm looking for some sort of club, or group with a trainer that is familiar with GSDs. Also, somewhere that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. She needs a 'job'. I eventually want to get her CGC cert. and when she matures (calms down) maybe take her in as a therapy dog for the childrens hospital here. She would do great at that once she settles down and is not in the 'puppy' stage anymore. I've looked all over online, but I just can't seem to find anywhere I really like the looks of.... I would prefer hearing some recommendations before I put my dogs training (and my money) is someones hands.

Any ideas of where to go? Or any breeders here that know of specific trainers/clubs?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been to several agility trials put on by Dog on It Agility Club, they seem like a good club.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

LOL I was just getting ready to post the same question to see if i can get any other classes for Dooney, maybe more the Volusia county side for me. Great minds think alike (or just minds with teenage evil hellhounds-)


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I've been to several agility trials put on by Dog on It Agility Club, they seem like a good club.


Thanks!
I'll look them up.... hopefully they are at least somewhat close by here.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> LOL I was just getting ready to post the same question to see if i can get any other classes for Dooney, maybe more the Volusia county side for me. Great minds think alike (or just minds with teenage evil hellhounds-)



Haha! I think it's a mixture of both!!! There's only so much crazy I can go through before I throw in my towel! I am hoping getting her a job to enjoy will help her chill out some. Me and other dogs playing with her just are not cutting it anymore. We stay busy... but I think, mentally, she needs to work and get to show off. So, I've decided to seriously start looking into some sort of classes I can get her in to keep her happy (and out of trouble!).


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I found an agility/rally club right here in Deland! I am supposed to go check them out but I think tomorrow will be rained out. I have to get her good on her recall first though, so thinking about hitting up another obedience class-- good luck finding something for your demon spawn- LOL


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> I found an agility/rally club right here in Deland! I am supposed to go check them out but I think tomorrow will be rained out. I have to get her good on her recall first though, so thinking about hitting up another obedience class-- good luck finding something for your demon spawn- LOL



Oh, that's great! I am sure she will enjoy that once she's ready! I know Zira needs to sharpen up her obedience a bit now too.... I do not trust her enough to start her straight into agility training. Obedience comes first. I do want to find somewhere that does maybe both though.... this way, she stays at the same place, with the same set of dogs, and maybe same set of trainers too. But, Idk.. we'll see what we find and what fits us both. 

LOL! Thanks! Good luck with your find! Hope it turns out to be great!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't forget about Jim Wallace  I know it's about an hour away for you (he does his classes just down the road from my house, haha), but he's very nicely priced and has a lot of experience. Plus, he's very easy to talk to about any problems you're having with your dog - I had a great time learning from him and getting his help training Alex. I'd have gone onto his intermediate obedience this time around if I'd been in town this weekend.

Here's a website with his basic information for anyone that might be interested:

Dog Training - Wallace K9 Training Center - Saint Cloud, FL

I have also heard, as mentioned above, that Dog-On-It is a great agility club. I was considering joining it/looking into it further after Alex better solidifies her obedience.


----------

